# Mealworm Question



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I completely forgot that I logged in only to ask this question...like two hours ago... :lol: 

I just ordered 500 mealworms. Yeah, I'm excited for me too. :roll: 

I currently keep Sumo's mealies in bran in an ice bucket (about 7x7x7"). Is this big enough for 500? I can obviously add more bran but is there any reason to use something with a bigger surface area?

Rivoli...I am NOT interested in using your crazy organic, BPA-free system, okay?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: I think it's funny that Rivoli & I are both browsing the forum at the same time. You just can't get away from us.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I don't know - have you got them yet? I usually get about 5000 & use 2 big 9x13 containers. So...I'm thinking you should be alright.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

AAAACCCCKKKK! Where'd YOU come from? :shock: 

As usual, thanks for the awesome help, PJ. :roll:


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

right you are, PJ.

i think my BPA-free organic system is awesome, thank you very much. & it mkes for very happy, yummy crickets - or so it seems.  :lol: 

if you like, i have a non-BPA-free plastic container that is shoebox sized that would probably be perfect. it's yours if you want it.  

& can i say if bugs weren't so creepy...i would totally do an organic feeder farming deal. all sorts of fat, sassy bugs stuffed full of organic goodies. but someone else will have to take it on.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PJM said:


> I don't know - have you got them yet? I usually get about 5000 & use 2 big 9x13 containers. So...I'm thinking you should be alright.


Ooops...I didn't see that you actually answered.  My bad. I'm just not used to it. :lol:

5000???!!! Holy jeez. That's just gross. :shock:

As for you, Ms Ravioli, I happen to know of a certain hedgie who enjoys, of all things, BACON. Last time I checked there was no such thing as organic bacon. Not exactly a health food now, is it? hhhhmmmm?????

<snort> "Organic Bacon". :lol:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I love the idea of BPA-free organic bug farming! What's wrong with that?! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sorry can't be helpful at all right now... Just wanted to bug you a little bit (get it? get it? I'm bugging you, before your bugs arrive! :lol: :lol:    )


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> I love the idea of BPA-free organic bug farming! What's wrong with that?! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sorry can't be helpful at all right now... Just wanted to bug you a little bit (get it? get it? I'm bugging you, before your bugs arrive! :lol: :lol:    )


Good Lord. :roll:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

MissC said:


> PJM said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know - have you got them yet? I usually get about 5000 & use 2 big 9x13 containers. So...I'm thinking you should be alright.
> ...


I hate to break it to you but here:

http://www.applegatefarms.com/products/ ... bacon.aspx


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> I hate to break it to you but here:
> 
> http://www.applegatefarms.com/products/ ... bacon.aspx


 :roll: That's so...so...un-Canadian.

What'shername should be along any minute to tell us how much she's bought. :roll:

Oranic bacon. :roll:


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

MissC said:


> What'shername should be along any minute to tell us how much she's bought. :roll:
> 
> Oranic bacon. :roll:


you know it. have a pack in the freezer so i can make some for Henry ever so often. i laughed out loud when you said there was no such thing as organic bacon. HA! there are ALL sorts of types. pig is big in the South. so we weirdos need to get it somehow...yay organic farming! 

if you come visit, i will make you whatever you want...out of organic stuff. the richer & fattier, the better. don't hold back. i do make really good butter chicken, rosemary prosciutto mashed potatoes, dark chocolate cherry bark, tabouli, tahini grouper, pot roast...need i go on? even springrolls. well, i can't make 'em, but i can get 'em. :lol:

& you know my Happy Organic Salad Bowl (HOSB) crickets are awesome. currently they are munching on: cucumber, kale, peas, cantaloupe, honeydew, & strawberries. oh yeah!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

rivoli256 said:


> & you know my Happy Organic Salad Bowl (HOSB) crickets are awesome. currently they are munching on: cucumber, kale, peas, cantaloupe, honeydew, & strawberries. oh yeah!


Sigh. :roll: 
I'm getting an organic headache. :roll:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

rivoli256 said:


> even springrolls. well, i can't make 'em, but i can get 'em. :lol:


Well, it's good you've got me! My Vietnamese friend gave me a lesson on spring rolls & then promptly had me make them for a party for 20 people that night! (I think I was tricked :lol: ) Now I make them all the time for myself!
I'll make the springrolls, MissC can make the donairs & you make everything else! And I'll make organic crispy chicken skins. Mmmmmm!

Edited to add....How come all our mealworm or bug posts end up on food? :lol:


----------

